# Allways have your balls of steel within reach!



## Rolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello,
I want to show you something I just finished.
It's a piece of wood 7x7cm with two strong magnets (from a hard drive) on the frontside and a clip on the backside. I covered the magnets with leather to protect them. It can easily be atteched to the pocket of your jeans, so you allways have some steel balls within reach. Of course it does not work with lead balls and other nonmagnetic materials.

Rolf


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

looks quite useful and a good idea using harddrive magnets, theyre pretty **** strong. never really tried a magnet thing myself, prefer to just have a bag/pocket full of ammo then again maybe im missing out on something.

the construction of it looks pretty good, nice work


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

magnet holders seem very practical to me. easy, quick, quiet access to your ammo. well done.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Magnets are a good idea if your target shooting with steel this is mine it's a glasses case cut down I attatched a peice of bent wire for hanging on my trouser belt and the magnet is from a snooker cube chalk holder it has a belt clip attatched to it which I use to fit to the pouch it is very handy.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I use a magnet myself. I put the magnet in my pocket and put the steelballs outside the pocket! Works great!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

t


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Frodo, don't your balls get cold being out in the weather like that?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I confess to not having hardly ever shot steel balls, ever. Not my cup of tea and as I am set up for lead smelting that's what I use along with marbles and stones. That said, I am rigging up with a weather-proof dankung-esque slingshot on a trade here for my summer wade-fishing and needed a way to carry some ammunition. I have lost a lot of items out of my swim trunks pockets while fishing so I have had to try to figure out a way to carry enough ammunition to see me through for water moccassin, grackle, and floating beer bottle duty. I haven't put it together yet but I have been thinking hard about something like you've got here except I'll probably put a hard drive magnet on a neck lanyard of some kind. Like I said earlier I am not a steel ball lover but their ability to be stuck to a magnet and not get lost.

I have an old computer down in my private dump, so I think I will go down there when I get the time, break it open, remove this hard drive magnet everyone speaks of, and probably rig up some sort of necklace with 550 cord. Thanks everyone for this great idea and I hope it will provide good service while I'm out and about.

PS I haven't ever seen anyone do so, but this would also work with smaller hex nuts for all you value-oriented shooters.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

tacke your's watches away from this magnet, unless you weare a Rolex Milgauss orn an IWC Engineer


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like you did good. maybe in an urban setting. It wouldn't work for me as the jungle vines, limbs, and brush would snag that off my pocket. I like the Saw pouches for my carry.....


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Frodo, don't your balls get cold being out in the weather like that?


Thats funny


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool, now im going to have to make one.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Frodo, don't your balls get cold being out in the weather like that?


Yes, they do! Come over and rub them warm!


----------



## Rolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I use a magnet myself. I put the magnet in my pocket and put the steelballs outside the pocket! Works great!


I did that too, but then I had rust on my jeans.

Rolf


----------



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

BELT BUCKLE, anyone?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Ball-bearings make great ammo imo!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My Balls are always within easy reach, you could say they are always ready for action, in a moments notice they are out there, loaded, and ready to go. The magnet idea is good to keep your balls in check, to keep them handy, to keep them from getting lost. I wonder if magnets and cell phones should not be too close together.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> My Balls are always within easy reach, you could say they are always ready for action, in a moments notice they are out there, loaded, and ready to go. The magnet idea is good to keep your balls in check, to keep them handy, to keep them from getting lost. I wonder if magnets and cell phones should not be too close together.


This topic is going off the rails fast!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Frodo, don't your balls get cold being out in the weather like that?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stay safe people. I once made a plate full of these magnets. I wanted to make a big magnetic chuck for grinding operations. I took a block about 6"x9" and set about packing 1/4" thick Nd magnets to it, securing them with glue. Eventually I tried to lower a steel plate on top but it clamped my fingers in real tight. They snapped shut like a bear trap. There must have been hundreds of pounds of force involved. I would feel confident lifting a refrigerator with that block. I was convinced I had crushed all my finger tips. The worst thing was both my hands were stuck and it was a weekend so nobody could hear me screaming for help. It took a good deal of time and pain to get free.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like you had fun then, Dan


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My Balls are EZ- Out there Balls. Always out there hanging around ready for action, at the ready, and they love to go flailing at top speed breaking all records .But that's how my balls like it. Now you see them now you dont.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine are Brass!!!!!!!!!!!



Rolf said:


> Hello,
> I want to show you something I just finished.
> It's a piece of wood 7x7cm with two strong magnets (from a hard drive) on the frontside and a clip on the backside. I covered the magnets with leather to protect them. It can easily be atteched to the pocket of your jeans, so you allways have some steel balls within reach. Of course it does not work with lead balls and other nonmagnetic materials.
> 
> Rolf


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Stay safe people. I once made a plate full of these magnets. I wanted to make a big magnetic chuck for grinding operations. I took a block about 6"x9" and set about packing 1/4" thick Nd magnets to it, securing them with glue. Eventually I tried to lower a steel plate on top but it clamped my fingers in real tight. They snapped shut like a bear trap. There must have been hundreds of pounds of force involved. I would feel confident lifting a refrigerator with that block. I was convinced I had crushed all my finger tips. The worst thing was both my hands were stuck and it was a weekend so nobody could hear me screaming for help. It took a good deal of time and pain to get free.


That sounds like the type of thing my dad would do, did you fully recover?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that's about as convenient as it gets!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good way to do it Man.
I like to put the steel bearings on a magnet whenever doing speed shooting stuff... makes for really fast and easy reloading... otherwise I just put them in my jean's watch/utility pocket.


----------

